# Hi from NS Canada



## Allie1972 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi!
I'm Alyson from Nova Scotia, Cnd. I live with my bf, Ty and our four kitties. Milo, 18lb male who is almost 6 yrs, Georgie my petite female who 3.5 yrs, Lucky my baby girl who is 1.5 years and last but not least my little Jake who is 10.5 wks old.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Alyson   Glad to have you join us!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Alyson....cute kitties....but I'm going to steal Jake :lol:


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

Glad to have you here Alyson. You have a wonderful group of kittys!  

Christina


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome to Cat Forum, Alyson... post some pictures if you get a chance!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Great to have you here Alyson, cute kitties btw :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Alyson!  Pretty kitties :wink:


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Alyson and welcome! I live in Montreal (originally from Vancouver though) but I love Nova Scotia. I stayed with some friends of friends who lived in Sambro, which I think is south of Halifax. So beautiful! I can't wait to go back.

Anyway, glad to have you here, and hope to see you around!


----------



## Allie1972 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to you and the gang! They are beautiful :luv


----------



## Allie1972 (Feb 4, 2007)

dmcwlvssr said:


> welcome to you and the gang! Tehy are beautiful :luv


  Thanks


----------

